# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Does anyone else find that they don't talk in their dreams?

## carwashguy

I've recently made a lucid dream todo list, and it dawned on me that I never seem to talk in my dreams. (On the top of my list is to say, "I am dreaming and am safely in my bed.") Last night I had two back-to-back lucid dreams, and I forgot my task in both. It's frustrating because I can recall my first lucid dream ever where I did in fact talk. But now I don't at all.

So, does anyone else find they don't seem to speak in their dreams? Or, do you find there's very little talking at all? Thanks.

----------


## zebrah

I talk a lot in both lucid and non lucid dreams. If you click the 3 next to WILD in my signature you can read my most recent WILD. I was screaming in that one.

----------


## Kastro187420

I tend not to talk, but that's more of a conscious choice. In my Lucids, I can't seem to be able to openly speak without waking myself up for some reason. In my non-lucid dreams it happens all the time though. It's one of those areas I need to work on I think..

----------


## carwashguy

Okay, as luck would have it I had another lucid dream last night, and this time I remembered my tasks. I said, "my names is [my name], and I am dreaming. I am actually in my bed right now."

The thing is, as I remember the dream, it seems as though I didn't actually say it out loud. It seems like maybe I just said it with my inner monologue. (Yes, I know we only talk in our minds while we dream, but I was thinking it would feel like talking in real life.)

I'm going to experiment more--maybe try talking with some dream characters.

----------


## NrElAx

> Okay, as luck would have it I had another lucid dream last night, and this time I remembered my tasks. I said, "my names is [my name], and I am dreaming. I am actually in my bed right now."
> 
> The thing is, as I remember the dream, it seems as though I didn't actually say it out loud. It seems like maybe I just said it with my inner monologue. (Yes, I know we only talk in our minds while we dream, but I was thinking it would feel like talking in real life.)
> 
> I'm going to experiment more--maybe try talking with some dream characters.



Hahah that's funny. Your dreaming in your mind and while in your mind your thinking to yourself in your dream bodys mind. Which basically still your mind. Well I don't talk in a lot of my dreams either. I guess I'm not super talkative in waking life. Actually, I guess is 50/50 because I seem to talk in half my dreams, but I don't remember what I said. Remembering words for me is really hard to recall when I wake up. I can remember what the general idea that was being spoken of, but not the actuall words. But besides that, my dream recall is spot on.

----------


## Arra

I've never talked in a lucid dream. In the past, I purposely didn't because it felt so real I was afraid I would be talking in real life. Same with moving. In the lucid dream, moving or talking feels so real I'm sure I must be doing it in real life too. It's only when I wake up I realize I couldn't have been.

I talk in my regular dreams though, probably more often than I do in real life (well I barely interact with people in real life, but they're abundant in dreams.)

----------


## DeletePlease

It's weird at first, I kinda had to learn how to talk in my lucids. It sounded muffled the first couple times but after a while, it came out normally. For me, having conversations with DCs in lucid dreams is a good way of anchoring/stabilizing because it keeps me engaged in the dream. As a bonus, DCs can sometimes help you when needed. eg. You can always ask them where X is.

----------


## Metalconch

While it is good to confirm that your dreaming, you don't want to think about your physical sleeping body because that decreases lucidity. If you want to lock in your LD and confirm what is going on, check out Atkins515's Tutorial. This will help you use your dream senses instead of your physicall senses, and hopfully help you talk easier.

I also noticed that you said you forgot to carry out your main goals. I've been wondering if our bodies think with our subconcious mind when dreaming, since I too have set goals that weren't carried out when asleep, or done abnormal things that I don't think I would have done with my concious mind.

----------


## NoctemConArtist

i only started to talk when i made it a conscious dream goal in waking life. before that, i never spoke.

----------

